# UV sterilizer connected to FX5 return line



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone I ordered a UV to fix my green water problem and I'm using a FX5's and connecting the UV to it's return line. My question is could I use the oem FX5's tubing or would I have to change the whole return line tubing to a different hose for the UV's specifications(Coralife 12x turbo twist 36 watt)? This is my first time connecting a large UV to a canister so please bare with my noob question.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm thinking the fx5 might have too much flow a uv sterilizer to be effective. There would be insufficient dwell time for the uv to do its job properly.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What you do is put a T in the line going back to the tank from your FX5 with a control valve on both lines an control your flow thru your UV. I did this with my Laguna 1800 and it works great, I agree with Tony regarding dwell time over the bulb, longer the better for control of green water, bacteria & parasites.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

depends on the size of the UV unit, a loaded fx5 will push 6-700 gph
if your uv is over 40w... that flowrate is fine..

eg i run 750gph through my 57w


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Coralife 12x turbo twist 36 watt has min 300gph to 900gph rating. I assume for just green water, you can take the 900gph rating and it should be fine. But for other control, you have to run it slower. How slow, I don't know. But you should have the menu.

Why not just run a small powerhead? It is easier. And added more flow in your tank.

But if you choose to use your intake hose, you can always get hoses from home depot and do a new setup. Then you can save your old hose in case you want to not use your UV in the future.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Yes the Coralife Turbo twist 36watt is rated 400gph-900gph. I have a FX5 already so just gonna use it for extra mech filtration on my tank. Also yes with the FX5 filled with media the flow rates is around 500gph give or take @6' head. Yes the filter is rated 925gph but @ 0'head and when running empty. One more question should I install the UV on the intake line of the fx5 or on the return line? Would it make a difference?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

you will need to install it on the return line
if you install it on the intake, your filter will have a terrible time trying to recolonize after a cleaning..


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok thanks. Oh one more question again. Do I need to run the UV 24/7? I was thinking of running it on a timer to save some energy if it's not needed to be running all the time. My tank see's alot of sunlight due to it being set up outside in the garage as my Dad works in there few hrs a day and has the garage open everyday.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

personally id run it 24/7
keep fish tanks long enough and your bound to run into some sort of disease...
myself i dont run a single tank without a full time UV sterilizer anymore


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok thanks. BCA was very helpful. I asked these same questions on MFK and never get any replies. Thanks again everyone. Cheers.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah i personally gave up on mfk, bunch of stuck up douche's, if you dont got 2500g and 30k of fish your invisible


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup tell me about it. Alot of hate and jealousy too...


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

so what do you keep in that 450g tank of yours?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

22" Crossback Golden Asian Aro
23" Tigrinus Catfish
17" Ornate Bichir
14" Delhezi
13" Endlicheri
10" Flagtail Prochilodus
3 x 5-6" Indo Dats
5 x 5-6" Geophagus Altifrons
2 x 9" Heros Severus(Rotkeil)
2 x 4-5" Heros appendiculatus
5 x 6" Clown Loaches


I'm a bit overstocked and I'm setting up a 75 gallon and taking out the smaller fish to let them grow up a bit more as the flagtail is beating up on my Geophagus group...


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's a pic of my set up. This pic doesn't do justice as I have the green water effect and I used a cell phone camera to take it... I will post a journal up soon once I have everything perfectly set up.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

UV on the intake line will not make your bacteria colonize any slower after a cleaning. The reason to put the UV on the outflow line is you want clean water running through your UV. You will have relatively less build up compare to running your UV on the intake.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Plus your UV will have a better kill rate through clean water as compared to water full of particulates. For the UV to work, the light has to be transmitted.


----------

